
Lighting a rocket is easy; tough part is controlling it - protomyth
http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/147338135.html
======
protomyth
posted for this comment:

    
    
      "In many ways, the worst enemy of NASA is `Star Trek',"
      Pace said. "Captain Picard says `engage' and the ship
      moves. And people think `How hard can this be?'"

